# Kelley Armstrong, Tanith Lee... Here there be Vampires!



## Ian Whates (Feb 7, 2010)

Just to give everyone a heads up about a very special book being launched by NewCon Press at World Horror Con this March.

*The Bitten Word *is a collection of all-new vampire stories by some of the best known authors in the genre plus some up-and-coming future stars, with front cover art by John Kaiine and back cover art by award-winning artist Les Edwards.

The book will be available in two editions: A5 paperback, and a special signed hardback edition, with dust jacket, limited to just 150 copies, with each copy individually numbered and signed by all the authors. The limited edition hardback includes a bonus story by award-winning author Ian Watson, plus a colour plate of Les Edwards' wonderful back cover picture, _Descending_ Les Edwards Fantasy Art :: Gallery

Full contents:

1. Ian Whates -- Introduction
2. Simon Clark – Vampithecus
3. Kelley Armstrong – Young Bloods
4. Sarah Singleton – A Winter’s Tale
5. Gary McMahon – Those Damned Kids
6. Storm Constantine – Where the Vampires Live
7. John Kaiine – English Spoken
8. Chaz Brenchley – Hothouse Flowers
9. Nancy Kilpatrick – Traditions in Future Perfect 
10. Andrew Hook – Red or White
11. Freda Warrington – Fall of the House of Blackwater
12. Tanith Lee – Taken at His Word
13. Kari Sperring – Cold Rush 
14. Donna Scott – Lord of the Lyceum
15. Sam Stone – Fool’s Gold
16. Jon Courtenay Grimwood – Wuthering Bites
17. Ian Whates – The Abomination of Beauty
18. Gail Z Martin – Vanities
19. Ian Watson – My Vampire Cake* (*Available only in the special signed limited edition)

The book can be ordered in advance from the NewCon Press website: www.newconpress.co.uk (or, if you PM me, I might be able to squeeze a small discount for Chrons members ).


----------



## Moontravler (Feb 7, 2010)

Well done, Ian! Well, heavens! Vampires have really become more fashionable by the day, and I'm embarassed to admit that yours truly had been one of the bitten for a good while now. (Yes, long before Anne Rice showed up, and Tanith Lee was one of my secret guilty pleasures ..)


----------



## BookStop (Feb 7, 2010)

I, too, have a love of vampire fiction. nothing to be embarassed about


----------



## Ian Whates (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been sorting out the final layout of the book with Storm Constantine over the last couple of days, and I'm getting more and more excited. This is going to be a beautiful looking book, doing full justice to the quality of stories it contains (if I do say so myself!).


----------

